# 870 john deer ex pipe



## mikev47 (Jan 17, 2016)

on the exz pipe about a foot up on the out side is a small hole the size of a bebe and smokes, should it be there, i bought the ex pipe used. the tractor came with ex running under the tractor, I put it back like it came new, email me. [email protected]. see pic.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy mikev47,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Reminds me of my grandkids experimenting with my cordless drill! 

There's not much metal remaining to work with. You can try putting a screw in the hole to plug it, or weld the hole closed, or cut the pipe off and install a new section (clamp it or weld it in place).


----------



## mikev47 (Jan 17, 2016)

so your saying its a rust hole, and fill it


----------

